# Okay, so now that we're here, what do we do?



## Tina (Jul 7, 2009)

So, here we are, perusing the board and now knowing quite what to do, eh? I'll start.

*Who I am*: Hi, I'm Tina, one of the mods of this forum, along with butch and olwen. I'm a SSBBW, but I used to be a BBW -- that's how I started out. 

*Short history as a BBW*: I was fat all through my growing up years, and have never, ever been thin. Not even when I was a baby. I hated my fat. I don't any more, but get frustrated at my limitations. In high school I'd have given a limb to have had some place like Dimensions, and to have known about those wonderful, magical creatures known as FAs. 

*New or newish?* Lots of us already know each other from years, or months, of posting together. I've been here, on the original incarnation of this board since August 1998. 

Some here are new, so if you're new, please do look around and feel free to jump in (after reading the Welcome thread, please) and post.

*The short list of what I have learned in my experience as a BBW*: That people are people wherever you go or whatever size one is. I've learned that being fat gives me a special sensitivity to others, and that a protective side of me tends to come out when someone is being picked on, because I know what that feels like. I've learned that just because someone doesn't appreciate a fat body, that doesn't make it any less beautiful than it is, even if someone purposely tries to negate that beauty. I've learned that I feel soft and comfy and that sensualists often appreciate that aspect of my body. Fat girl hugs really are the best. 

*What I wish for regarding this board* I wish for lots of great discussion and learning from each other. Bonding and laughter, sharing sadnesses and triumphs. What we've already done on these boards, but on this board, in a way that is even more affirming and comfortable. 

Next? Feel free to add sections as you go along, if you like.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 7, 2009)

*What I Want Most of All for this Board:* That it grows to be a place where fat women of all shapes and sizes explore and find what we have in common with one another, and that we each take what we learn here and apply it to our lives in positive directions. I'd love for this to be a place that has a real, positive impact--no matter how small for now--on real lives in the real world.


----------



## olwen (Jul 7, 2009)

*Who I am*: I'm Olwen, co-mod of this board. 

*Short history as a BBW*: I have always been a fat. Always. I was a fat kid and I'm a fat adult. I was a SSBBW for most of my adult life, now I'm just under that I think. As a kid I didn't think there was anything wrong with me. Only that that the adults around me were nuts. One day I just got fed up with dieting, and told my mother in no uncertain terms that it was going to stop and that she was going to have to accept me as is. It worked too. Thankfully. I haven't been on a diet since. 

*New or newish?* So I found this site around 2000, but didn't join till about 2007 or 2008. 


*The short list of what I have learned in my experience as a BBW*: I'm not sure how to summarize what I've learned except to say that when you are fat people tend to show their true colors and that being on the outside often gives one opportunities to really observe people. I like to think I'm a decent judge of character and I think If I were thin I might not have learned some of the things I've learned as early as I did. The older I get the more I realize how that knowledge comes in handy. 

*What I wish for regarding this board* My hope is that this board will be a sounding board for BBWs of all sizes to discuss the issues that affect us most in a way that is productive. I know we all can learn from each other. I also hope this board is hella fun too. 

*What I've learned from this site:* In my time here I've learned a lot about FAs, smaller bbws, and where to get clothes that fit and items that help a fat person in their day to day world. I've also discovered a girly side I never knew I could have thanks in part to all the fashion bits. I never thought I could look good in a skirt. Now I can't get enough of them. Plus this site has motivated me to learn to sew.


----------



## butch (Jul 9, 2009)

As a supporting mod here, I figure I should offer some info.

*Who I am:* I'm butch, and I've been participating at Dims for a few years now, after a period of mostly lurking back around the turn of the millienium. I think I'm somewhere between a mid-sized fat person and a supersized fat person, but have spent most of my adult life as a supersized fat person. 

*Short history as a BBW:* Always been fat. I'm almost always the fattest person in any gathering of people I happen to be in: work, school, family, social events, etc. When I get to be around other people closer to me in size, for work and pleasure, I'm so happy, like I've found my version of heaven. As I recently joked on the BBW Confessions thread, I don't know too much about the 'beautiful' and the 'woman' part of BBW, mostly because I've always been a tomboy, but I do think I know a lot about what it means to be a fat female in western society.

*New or newish?* I guess by now I'm not new, but by no means have I been a regular for more than 3 or so years. 


*The short list of what I have learned in my experience as a BBW:* I don't know that I can come up with a short list! Suffice to say, I wouldn't be me AT ALL if I wasn't fat. I think being fat has shaped my personality and my life experiences more than any other aspect of my identity, and it frustrates me that we live in a world that refuses to recognize the multiplicity, depth, and power of the ways individuals come to live their lives as fat people. 

*What I wish for regarding this board:* I hope this is an honest and kind resource for any fat person needing support as they live their lives in a world that doesn't offer much room or love for fat people.


----------



## Tina (Jul 9, 2009)

butch said:


> Always been fat. I'm almost always the fattest person in any gathering of people I happen to be in: work, school, family, social events, etc. When I get to be around other people closer to me in size, for work and pleasure, I'm so happy, like I've found my version of heaven.


Me, too, butch. The first time I was at a gathering where there were women as fat as me, and some fatter, it was the most surreal thing. It was like I felt I could put my guard down. I still want to get to a bash one of these days!


----------



## kayrae (Jul 15, 2009)

There's so much to read! I'm a bit quiet because I'm reading... Thanks for making the BBW board happen. Would love to hear updates when a decision is made about the private back room.


----------



## Tina (Jul 15, 2009)

You're the one that started it all, Kayrae. 

Going to go make a poll now.


----------

